# What are you reading?



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

I thought it might be nice to chat about books! I have noticed a few bits and pieces about books in other threads and as someone who reads every single day and is always after recommendations it’s always good to have places to come and chat about reads and books people love.

Apologies if there is already a thread like this - I couldn’t find one.

So, I have just started The Midnight Library by Matt Haig. It’s early to give any thoughts but I can tell it’s going to be a thought-provoking one for sure.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I used to be a prolific reader but the past couple of years I’ve struggled to concentrate enough to read “proper” books. For the longest time I couldn’t even read a “fluffy” book. 

So my current favourite to read (full on fluffy books) are Lucy Diamond. I’m awaiting the Richard Osman book from the library, it’s meant to be great. Might be a long wait though, given lockdown! 

I’ll keep my eye on this thread for recommendations


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I love reading it's always been my 'escape', since getting my dog I haven't been able to read so much, but last year (2019) I was determined to start again and I am reading a bit, not as much as I'd like but it's a good start, I'm currently reading Narrow margins, it's about a families adventures living on a narrow boat and it's really funny.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I recently finished "Winter Garden" by Kristen Hannah, historical fiction about the siege of Leningrad in WW2. Most WW2 novels are about the Holocaust and the fighting on the western side so it was interesting to me to read a novel from the Russian perspective. 

In that same vein of reading something from a different perspective I also recently read "The Mountains Sing" by Nguyen Phan Que Mai (translated) about the Vietnam war, but again, not the American perspective, but the Vietnamese perspective. I found it extremely educational and it's beautifully written. 

Currently reading "Remember Me" by Mario Escobar about the Spanish civil war and I'm having trouble getting in to it. IDK if it's just a bad translation or if the writing is just that bad or if I'm just over war books. I'm not particularly a war buff it's just coincidence that my last 2 books were war related. 

On my night table is "The Book of Longings" by Sue Monk Kidd. I absolutely loved "The Secret Life of Bees" so I may have to put Remember Me down and read that instead.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I used to be a prolific reader but the past couple of years I've struggled to concentrate enough to read "proper" books. For the longest time I couldn't even read a "fluffy" book.
> 
> So my current favourite to read (full on fluffy books) are Lucy Diamond. I'm awaiting the Richard Osman book from the library, it's meant to be great. Might be a long wait though, given lockdown!
> 
> I'll keep my eye on this thread for recommendations


Would audiobooks help you focus more maybe?

I don't read huge amounts of fluff, but two I read this year and enjoyed were Surprise Me by Sophie Kinsella and Beach Read by Emily Henry.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve recently finished Those Who are Loved by Victoria Hislop which I really enjoyed. Set in Greece during and after the last war and follows a family almost up to date. I had very little idea of Greek political history during this time so I learned a lot. Very readable book


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I got the midnight library for Christmas, along with several other books.
My sister gave me a load of books that she said can go to charity after so I'm currently reading one of them, "the stranger beside me" by Ann Rule.
Its about Ted Bundy the serial killer.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Loving all this chat! I've not read many historical fictions, they're definitely something I want to start getting into @O2.0 @Siskin

I've got Lovely War by Julie Berry and Wolf by Wolf by Ryan Graudin on my shelf to read. The first is WW1 but focused on love stories told from the perspective of Greek gods. The second is an alternate history as if the Axis powers had won WW2.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I've just finished The Midnight Library which is being reviewed in my online book group. I enjoyed it but not sure I _loved_ it. It felt like a lot was crammed in and the penultimate life left me uneasy.

@Siskin I have Those Who Are Loved to read. After reading more about the Durrell family and seeing bits of the adaptation on ITV - albeit adapted with artistic licence and visited the Ionian islands I wanted to find out more.

I recently enjoyed Kate Atkinson's Transcription, Elizabeth Jane Howard's Cazalet Chronicles (desperate to find another comparable series - I didn't think I'd like them at all but enjoyed The Long View) and Helen Dunmore's Exposure. All might be of interest to anyone seeking historical novels.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Just finished Haunted Kirkcaly by Gregor Stewart. Local ghost stories
Listening to Scarecrow by Matthew Reilly Fiction about U.S. Marines
Reading Thursday's Child by Noel Streatfield kid's booking relaxing for last thing at night.


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I used to be a prolific reader but the past couple of years I've struggled to concentrate enough to read "proper" books. For the longest time I couldn't even read a "fluffy" book.
> 
> So my current favourite to read (full on fluffy books) are Lucy Diamond. I'm awaiting the Richard Osman book from the library, it's meant to be great. Might be a long wait though, given lockdown!
> 
> I'll keep my eye on this thread for recommendations


The Thursday murder club is excellent!

I've read many of Victoria Hislop's books - my favourite is The Island, perhaps because I've actually been to Spinalonga the former leper colony.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I enjoyed the Thursday Murder Club too


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

cava14 una said:


> Just finished Haunted Kirkcaly by Gregor Stewart. Local ghost stories
> Listening to Scarecrow by Matthew Reilly Fiction about U.S. Marines
> Reading Thursday's Child by Noel Streatfield kid's booking relaxing for last thing at night.


I've read Thursday Child, still got it I think, I enjoyed it, will have to see if I still have it and give it another read.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Siskin said:


> I enjoyed the Thursday Murder Club too


I was looking at that just this morning. But I've got a backlog of books to read (if/when the girls give me a chance  . I might start banishing hem to the bedroom for half an hour to get some reading in.  )

Anyway, back on topic.

I have ,(as usual) two on the go ATM.

_The Girl Who Fell From the Sky,_ by Simon Mawer. . . . 4/5ths the way through and still waiting for something to happen. :Bored.

It's about a female spy who's parachuted into France during WW2. Comes to something when you hope the protagonist's love interest betrays her and reports her to the Germans. Unfortunately, this far into the book, that's unlikely to happen as there's just not enough book left. . . Unless it's one of those ones that end on a cliffhanger and the story finishes just when it's getting interesting. :Muted

The second is much better. It's _The Perfect Neighbours_ by Rachel Sargent. Hooked me from the get-go! I haven't yet worked out if it's a murder mystery or a thriller . . . Or both, but it starts with the protagonist in prison for murder, and flashbacks of the aftermath of a bloodbath. Then goes back in time for the build-up.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I used to be a prolific reader but the past couple of years I've struggled to concentrate enough to read "proper" books. For the longest time I couldn't even read a "fluffy" book.
> 
> So my current favourite to read (full on fluffy books) are Lucy Diamond. I'm awaiting the Richard Osman book from the library, it's meant to be great. Might be a long wait though, given lockdown!
> 
> I'll keep my eye on this thread for recommendations


I have struggled so much too. My concentration is appalling this year. I've yet to find a book that grabs me - I love modern fiction, crime and if I have to go fluffy then Marian Keynes is about my limit but even she isn't holding my attention! Dammit!


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

I am trying to get back to reading again after many years but am more interested in bio's and facts.
Am reading Noel Fitzpatrick's latest at present, very interesting and more meaningful if you have read his previous. 
Also read the two books by Tom Marcus an ex MI5 agent. Very interesting but with some "anomalies" or bits redacted.

I also find it very difficult to concentrate as well as plots and details etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2020)

Oh good thread, I need new book suggestions. Over the past two weeks I've read 'We are all the same in the dark", "The Searcher" and "The recovery of Rose Gold". I enjoyed them all


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> I've read Thursday Child, still got it I think, I enjoyed it, will have to see if I still have it and give it another read.


Theere's a follow up called Far to Go


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

cava14 una said:


> Theere's a follow up called Far to Go


Ooo thank you, I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Oh I love Noel Fitzpatrick's books @Dave S I bought my mum a copy of the new one for Christmas, I'll have to borrow it!

@McKenzie I have The Searcher on my shelves, I love a good mystery thriller. I'll have to move it up the to read list!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2020)

LittleEms said:


> @McKenzie I have The Searcher on my shelves, I love a good mystery thriller. I'll have to move it up the to read list!


I've only gotten into mystery thrillers recently but I quite enjoy them, which surprises me a bit!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

MollySmith said:


> I have struggled so much too. My concentration is appalling this year. I've yet to find a book that grabs me - I love modern fiction, crime and if I have to go fluffy then Marian Keynes is about my limit but even she isn't holding my attention! Dammit!


Yep, Marian Keyes and Jill Mansell used to be my "go to" for fluff, but I accidentally discovered Lucy Diamond when I bought a book in a campsite in Tenby for 50p a couple of years ago.

@LittleEms I'm not sure how I'd get on with an audiobook, could be worth a go (though I think I'd just fall asleep!).

I am partial to a bit of Phillipa Gregory tudor historical fiction - and one of the best books I have ever read was The Secrets of Jin-Shei when I got into the whole Geiko/Maiko thing. Mind you, not sure I'd cope with that now.

The last book I properly read was called "Before Green Gables" which was the years before Anne of Green Gables, written from LM Montgomerey's notes and with family help. I generally read the Anne books each year and I still cry at the same bits each time  Children's books are a good call for me, I might read Ballet Shoes again soon...


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> Ooo thank you, I wasn't aware of that.


I worked in the library for 27 years so saw a lot of the new books:Cat


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

McKenzie said:


> I've only gotten into mystery thrillers recently but I quite enjoy them, which surprises me a bit!


I've enjoyed the Alice Madison series by Valentina Giambanco recently if you're after some more


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yep, Marian Keyes and Jill Mansell used to be my "go to" for fluff, but I accidentally discovered Lucy Diamond when I bought a book in a campsite in Tenby for 50p a couple of years ago.
> 
> @LittleEms I'm not sure how I'd get on with an audiobook, could be worth a go (though I think I'd just fall asleep!).
> 
> ...


Ah yes I did have that with audiobooks sometimes! I don't listen to many but when I do I don't before I sleep!

I love Ballet Shoes! It was one of my favourite books as a child (I was a little ballerina  ) I still have my first ever copy.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Last book i read for myself was Rebecca. Daphne du Maurier.

I read To kill a Mockingbird aloud to my daughter as my contribution to her home school education during lockdown. It wasnt on her curriculum but i did my own thing, expanded it out a bit to cover a few things.


Since then, nothing. Im not in the reading frame of mind just now.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Just finished a couple of Graham Norton's novels, and did like them. Gentle mystery/murders with likeable characters. What I call 'easy' reads.

I needed a break from the gritty, psychological thrillers which I seem to be drawn to.

@tabelmabel: 'Rebecca' may well be my favourite book ever. I've read it so many times and never get tired of it. There's a great prequel/sequel 'Rebecca's Tale' by Sally Beaumann which is truly worth reading if you enjoyed 'Rebecca' and want to know more about her.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks @Linda Weasel. I loved Rebecca. I was familiar with the film already but had never read it. Just my kind of thing!

I also read Jane Eyre this year. Again i had seen that on stage and screen but had never read it. Worked out well as i had just finished reading it when National Theatre put on their lockdown show of it.

I love all that period stuff. I will maybe have a go at Rebecca's Tale. Thanks


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I used to be a prolific reader but the past couple of years I've struggled to concentrate enough to read "proper" books. For the longest time I couldn't even read a "fluffy" book.
> 
> So my current favourite to read (full on fluffy books) are Lucy Diamond. I'm awaiting the Richard Osman book from the library, it's meant to be great. Might be a long wait though, given lockdown!
> 
> I'll keep my eye on this thread for recommendations


I usually read reference book about animal behaviour but these last few years I dont have the concentration to finish them . I bought Richard Osmans book some weeks ago but didnt finish it , I got bored with it , its written in first person and its slow.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> Thanks @Linda Weasel. I loved Rebecca. I was familiar with the film already but had never read it. Just my kind of thing!
> 
> I also read Jane Eyre this year. Again i had seen that on stage and screen but had never read it. Worked out well as i had just finished reading it when National Theatre put on their lockdown show of it.
> 
> I love all that period stuff. I will maybe have a go at Rebecca's Tale. Thanks


do try Jean Rhys Wide Saragasso Sea - it's the story of the first Mrs Rochester.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Linda Weasel said:


> Just finished a couple of Graham Norton's novels, and did like them. Gentle mystery/murders with likeable characters. What I call 'easy' reads.
> 
> I needed a break from the gritty, psychological thrillers which I seem to be drawn to.
> 
> @tabelmabel: 'Rebecca' may well be my favourite book ever. I've read it so many times and never get tired of it. There's a great prequel/sequel 'Rebecca's Tale' by Sally Beaumann which is truly worth reading if you enjoyed 'Rebecca' and want to know more about her.


I love it. I use the book covers over the years in talks on book cover design to show how use of image and typography can influence readers into thinking it's romance when it's one of the best examples of gothic and psychological at play ever published.

Susan Hill's King of the Castle is another good example.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I love Jane Eyre also Little Women and Secret Garden. Wide Sargasso Sea was good too


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Currently reading The Wisdom of Old Dogs. It's been on my wishlist for a while but I haven't had the courage to buy it. My Aunt bought it for me for a Christmas present. After losing three dogs (and three cats) over a two year period, it's been a difficult read. It's heartbreaking and joyous in equal measure. It's been a good reminder of why we should have animals in our lives. I've been unable to find another dog - either rescue or puppy- this year, due to the current situation. I'm even more determined to find one next year. Meanwhile, my Meezers keep me company


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

FletchNo1 said:


> Currently reading The Wisdom of Old Dogs. It's been on my wishlist for a while but I haven't had the courage to buy it. My Aunt bought it for me for a Christmas present. After losing three dogs (and three cats) over a two year period, it's been a difficult read. It's heartbreaking and joyous in equal measure. It's been a good reminder of why we should have animals in our lives. I've been unable to find another dog - either rescue or puppy- this year, due to the current situation. I'm even more determined to find one next year. Meanwhile, my Meezers keep me company


I am so sorry you've have to go through all that. I hope next year is better. I will look up the book as owner to an oldie rescue dog myself.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

So I finished The Midnight Library. I did enjoy it actually, though I am about the same age as the protagonist and went through a bit of a 'no direction' point in my own life so maybe I relate to her more than others who didn't like it quite so much. It certainly gave me a lot to think about!

Next choices I have to read are either Red Rising by Pierce Brown (I am a SFF junkie) or Wolf by Wolf, the WW2 one I mentioned earlier in the thread, as I want to branch out from SFF!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I have started The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle. Having put down Nicola Upson’s Sorry For The Dead which is annoying as I rather like her books.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> I have started The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle.


I hope you make more sense of it than I did.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Arny said:


> I hope you make more sense of it than I did.


Oh no, that sounds like it'll stretch my brain, I will let you know!


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

A work colleague has just given me her old copy of Cloud Atlas, has anyone read it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Years ago I read it on a beach IIRC....I can't remember it to be honest. Not sure that says more about the book or the midday cocktails


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Got 12 books for Christmas! My beloved Georgette Hayer !!! Just finished “Nonesuch”!
If you like a bit of Regency romance written tongue-in-cheek...OH is reading it now!
Just perfect light read...
Got my beloved Anne Tyler too...


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I’m currently reading The Tuscan Secret, a book set partly during WW2 Italy and partly during present day. It’s an easy read which is good as I have a bit of chemo brain at the moment.
I do quite enjoy books set during the wars, especially if they have a happy ending!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Ringypie said:


> I'm currently reading The Tuscan Secret, a book set partly during WW2 Italy and partly during present day. It's an easy read which is good as I have a bit of chemo brain at the moment.
> I do quite enjoy books set during the wars, especially if they have a happy ending!


"Liked for the review. Sorry you're going through chemo.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Between Two Fires by Christopher Buehlman and The Isolation Chronicles by Heide Goody and Iain Grant.


----------



## bomb (Dec 20, 2020)

Am currently reading "The Power of Broke" By Daymond John. Humble beginnings.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I usually stay with fiction as reading material, but I was drawn to this book in a charity shop one day and have just started reading it.
















It's about the pastime of wandering and how to get the most out of the experience of walking aimlessly. I an so intrigued by this book as I love to walk.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

I’ve just flown through ‘Brain on Fire’ by Susannah Catalan in a day. I don’t read much non fiction and rarely memoirs but this was so interesting. If anyone is interested in anything to do with the brain I highly recommend.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Literally just finished Noel Fitzpatrick's book "How animals saved my life" which really made me go through all kinds of emotions. It finished with a chapter about Kiera and her accident last September.
I think for a guy who had a dream and made it reality he is just one amazing person.
Interested in his theory of "One medicine" and would love to see that happen.
A really interesting read and an insight into the man himself.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well. I've still been struggling with reading but a couple of weeks back I picked up The Casual Vacancy by JK Rowling. It had been on my bookshelf for a long time, I bought it at some point from my favourite charity shop for books (3 paperbacks for £1, hardbacks are £1, what's not to love?). Anyway, by page 16 I was really enjoying it and I finished it reasonably quickly for me currently. I'd thoroughly recommend it. 

Then today HUGE excitement! I finally collected a book I reserved from the library months ago. The librarian said they've never had demand for a book like it - the library service have 50 copies of it and there are 600 people on the waiting list, so I definitely won't be able to renew it apparently! I've started it today and have been devouring it...it's The Thursday Murder Club by Richard Osman. 

I am pleased I'm able to read something more than "fluff" - I'm not saying they are serious books but they have slightly more substance than the things I've been managing to read recently. Back to Marian Keyes and Lucy Diamond soon I think though


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Just finished The Four Winds by Kristen Hannah - loved it, but not a happy read. 
Now reading The Winemaker's Wife by Kristin Harmel - no comment yet, only just started but my book reading friends highly recommend it.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I've still been struggling with reading but a couple of weeks back I picked up The Casual Vacancy by JK Rowling. It had been on my bookshelf for a long time, I bought it at some point from my favourite charity shop for books (3 paperbacks for £1, hardbacks are £1, what's not to love?). Anyway, by page 16 I was really enjoying it and I finished it reasonably quickly for me currently. I'd thoroughly recommend it.
> 
> Then today HUGE excitement! I finally collected a book I reserved from the library months ago. The librarian said they've never had demand for a book like it - the library service have 50 copies of it and there are 600 people on the waiting list, so I definitely won't be able to renew it apparently! I've started it today and have been devouring it...it's The Thursday Murder Club by Richard Osman.
> 
> I am pleased I'm able to read something more than "fluff" - I'm not saying they are serious books but they have slightly more substance than the things I've been managing to read recently. Back to Marian Keyes and Lucy Diamond soon I think though


Really enjoyed this; got it a while ago on my Kindle.
I never thought I'd swap real books but when the charity shops were all shut I had to get one, and I love it now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've got a first generation Kindle - I just never got on with it. However, my husband has recently discovered that he actually can read a book on the Kindle (he struggles with a. real book), so it's not wasted after all


----------



## Mrs. S (May 8, 2021)

I’m reading Anne of Green Gables by Lucy Maud Montgomery, I’ve not long finished Emily Of New Moon by the same author. I do love a children’s classic!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've read the Anne series so many times - and I still cry at the same bits! I recently read "Before Green Gables" which was written obviously not by LMM but used some of her notes and had the blessing of her family.


----------



## Mrs. S (May 8, 2021)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've read the Anne series so many times - and I still cry at the same bits! I recently read "Before Green Gables" which was written obviously not by LMM but used some of her notes and had the blessing of her family.


oh I've not read this one! I'll have to look it up! I love the Anne stories, she's such a character. If you haven't read it you would love Emily of New Moon too.. she's of the same mold!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well I finished the Thursday Murder Club in less than 24 hours, so I guess that’s an endorsement


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been in a bit of a reading funk recently! Usually I don't go a day without reading a book, but recently nothing has been capturing my attention.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

HarlequinCat said:


> I've been in a bit of a reading funk recently! Usually I don't go a day without reading a book, but recently nothing has been capturing my attention.


That usually happens to me after reading a particularly good book. I call it a reading depression LOL


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've had well over a couple of years of not being able to concentrate for more than a page or two at a time. It's taken real concentrated effort this year to try to get my skill at reading back. I've had to go back and read old favourites to learn how again, very odd for me, who always was a prolific reader.

Hope something takes your fancy soon @HarlequinCat


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I think Ill have a go at reading a book I know I like  see if that gets me into the reading groove again.

I know what you mean though @O2.0 I get that after reading some books 

Hopefully you get back into reading again too @Mrs Funkin and find some new books to enjoy!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I know what you mean when you’ve read a good book, I’m quite bereft sometimes as I miss the characters.

I like reading books that are a series, I’ve got two on the go at the moment and trying not to thread them too quickly as I will be so sad when I come to the end of the last book


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I'm so pleased and a bit relieved to say I have read a book - two in fact. I'm a complete bookworm, I have always found comfort in words but since lockdown last March nothing helped. I've been reading the odd short story, blogs, creative writing shorts but no novels.

I've recently finished Nicola Upson's _Sorry For The Dead _ which is part of a series on the fictional life of a real author (a bit confusing!). It took a while to get into but great when it got going. I've read the other books set before it so it was a good choice.

Raynor Winn's _The Wild Silence_ was the latest read. It is set after _The Salt Path_, which tackled the real account of her and husband Moth who has CBD being made homeless from their farm in Wales and walking the Southwest Coastal Path. I remember seeing her in the Big Issue with an article about rural homelessness just as The Salt Path was published and she talks about the impact of that, adjusting to life in a home and finding comfort in nature and her life with Moth as his illness takes hold. It's absolutely amazing and I didn't want it to end.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Currently reading The Beekeper of Aleppo by Christy Lefteri 
Just finished Magic Hour by Kristin Hannah, also recently read The Four Winds by her which I really enjoyed.
Also recently finished The Winemaker's Wife by Kristin Harmel - based in France during WW2. It came highly rated by friends, and I just didn't enjoy it that much. One of the main characters I just found really unlikeable.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I am trying The Wolves of Savernake by Edward Marston.

First book in a while, so will be interesting to see if I get on ok with it. It Sounds good, and a light read - a whodunnit set around the time of the Doomsday Book


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

The last book I read was, The silent patient by Alex Michealides. I'm not sure whether I liked it or not. Anyone else have an opinion on it?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

margy said:


> The last book I read was, The silent patient by Alex Michealides. I'm not sure whether I liked it or not. Anyone else have an opinion on it?


It's on my to-read list. Haven't read it yet though.

The Beekeper of Aleppo is a really tough read. I can't say I'm enjoying it, but it's phenomenally well written and crafted. I'm glad I'm reading it, but man, it's heavy....


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> It's on my to-read list. Haven't read it yet though.
> 
> The Beekeper of Aleppo is a really tough read. I can't say I'm enjoying it, but it's phenomenally well written and crafted. I'm glad I'm reading it, but man, it's heavy....


It was my book club read last year. It was a hard read especially when they were in Greece. I wasn't thrilled about the ending as I wasn't sure what happened exactly


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Siskin said:


> It was my book club read last year. It was a hard read especially when they were in Greece. I wasn't thrilled about the ending as I wasn't sure what happened exactly


I'm no where near finished. So will comment on the ending when I get there


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

So I see nobody has posted here for a bit…..

Well, I’ve just finished reading ‘The French Lieutenant’s Woman’. Every now and then I have a need to read something a bit more challenging than my usual genres, and this certainly was.

An in depth study of Victorian morals and hypocrisies, an author who is ever present in the story, a hero (?) who’s either deluded or a product of his times, a heroine (?) who is either ahead of her era, mentally ill or both.

And I’m not even going to mention the ending, or two.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Linda Weasel said:


> So I see nobody has posted here for a bit…..
> 
> Well, I've just finished reading 'The French Lieutenant's Woman'. Every now and then I have a need to read something a bit more challenging than my usual genres, and this certainly was.
> 
> ...


I remember it as a sad story… it was good though.
I just finished "Thursday Murder Club" and it well written, full of suspense and likeable characters.
Aimed for older readers but not only. Good crime fiction without unnecessary gore.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> I remember it as a sad story… it was good though.
> I just finished "Thursday Murder Club" and it well written, full of suspense and likeable characters.
> Aimed for older readers but not only. Good crime fiction without unnecessary gore.


He's got book 2 out now and book 3 on the way for next year


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I really enjoyed ‘The Thursday Murder Club’ and was looking forward to reading the second in the series, but it had really bad reviews so I didn’t get it.

Anybody read it?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Linda Weasel said:


> So I see nobody has posted here for a bit…..
> 
> Well, I've just finished reading 'The French Lieutenant's Woman'. Every now and then I have a need to read something a bit more challenging than my usual genres, and this certainly was.
> 
> ...


You might like Possession by A S Byatt which was written in response The French Lieutenant's Woman. And Graham Swift's Waterland. All three tell a historical story in different ways. I enjoyed them but particularly liked Possession.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> It's on my to-read list. Haven't read it yet though.
> 
> The Beekeper of Aleppo is a really tough read. I can't say I'm enjoying it, but it's phenomenally well written and crafted. I'm glad I'm reading it, but man, it's heavy....


Isn't it? I had to read in short stints and I'm never a two book 'er'. One at a time reading for me! It is worth it, hang on in there!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Enchanted April Elizabeth von Arnim was my latest read from Mr B's Book Emporium subscription and it's wonderful. Dipping in and out of it, it's a lovely bit of escapism and the author's life was a story of her own.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Linda Weasel said:


> I really enjoyed 'The Thursday Murder Club' and was looking forward to reading the second in the series, but it had really bad reviews so I didn't get it.
> 
> Anybody read it?


I've got it but haven't read it yet. The Cruel Sea was chosen as our book club read. It is a good book and well written, but it's long and a bit of a boys book so I do t yearn to read it and keep finding other things to do. I'm over half way now at least and when I do settle down to read it I enjoy what I read, I just can't seem to sustain reading the book. I'm longing to either finish it or make the decision that I'm not going to and move on to the next murder club book


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've just finished 'Tales of Trenzalore' by Justin Richards. It's a Dr Who story, light easy reading. And now I'm reading Josh Widdecombe's book ' Watching neighbors twice a day'.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

The Madness of Grief by Reverend Richard Coles. A book about the death of David his partner which one wishes he never had to write. He’s got a lovely dry humour, a great eye for people, lots of 80s references and lots of moving reflections about David as he sits in the hospital waiting for his husband to die.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> The Madness of Grief by Reverend Richard Coles. A book about the death of David his partner which one wishes he never had to write. He's got a lovely dry humour, a great eye for people, lots of 80s references and lots of moving reflections about David as he sits in the hospital waiting for his husband to die.


I read that a couple of months ago & loved it. Very difficult read in places but also funny. Love him anyway.

Am currently reading Alcohol Explained by William Porter as I've given up booze so this is really helping me understand how bad alcohol is on a chemical, physiological, & psychological level & why I should avoid it.

Also Twelve Caesars by Mary Beard. I went to see her at Ely Cathedral a few months ago as she was promoting this book, she was fascinating so I had to read this.


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

I've read a few books over the Christmas hols - The Queen's Gambit, Long Bright River, The Turn of the Key, The Wife and the Widow, Before You Knew My Name. All were good but Long Bright River was the definite stand-out.


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

I've been reading 'Normal People' by Sally Rooney. Halfway through and I gave up on it last night, it's beyond boring and I don't care about or recognise any of the characters.

I seem to have limited patience with fiction these days and tend to veer towards non-fiction. 'The Tipping Point' is on my table by Malcolm Gladwell, not sure if I'll like it but 'Outliers' was quite good.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I've just started to read "American Kompromat by Craig Unger. It's all about how the KGB cultivated Donald Trump as well as other tales of sex, Greed, Power and treachery including the low down on Jeffrey Epstein.

Not the sort of book I normally read but bought it feeling I could really do with a bit of scandal in my life ...... even if it's second hand


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)




----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

The Cat Who Came In From the Cold. I just feel like it's time to start my re-reading of Deric Longden's books again. I've read them so many times, but even so I just can't wait, each day at work, to come home and pick up where I left off!


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

I tried to read The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo (i know im late to the party). I HATED it - so boring, lots of characters introduced in short periods of time... no idea what the fuss is about.

At the moment I'm reading Britt Marie Was Here.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oof said:


> I tried to read The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo (i know im late to the party). I HATED it - so boring, lots of characters introduced in short periods of time... no idea what the fuss is about.
> 
> At the moment I'm reading Britt Marie Was Here.


I felt the same about that book, just couldn't get in to it and couldn't be bothered to even try. Not watched the film either


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Siskin said:


> I felt the same about that book, just couldn't get in to it and couldn't be bothered to even try. Not watched the film either


I think the film is better (long though). I watched most of the one with Daniel Craig in it. I'm happy to hear it's not just me that struggled with the book !


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just finished The Color Purple - Alice Walker. Haven't read it in years. I was pawing through my books (still mostly in boxes from moving) looking for something good to read and it dropped at my feet. It was always my late sister's favorite, and I've been missing her something fierce lately, so it seemed like a good time to revisit Celie and Shug and Nettie.

Now I'm onto Marjorie Morningstar by Herman Wouk, another reminder of my beloved sister, because she gave it to me in 1981 and her loving inscription in the front is a great comfort.

I wonder what I will find in that box next?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> I felt the same about that book, just couldn't get in to it and couldn't be bothered to even try. Not watched the film either


Not read the books but have watched the films (Swedish ones) & really enjoyed them.

Am currently reading 'Radical' by Maajid Nawaz which is a memoir of a former Islamic extremist.

On Audible I have just finished listening to 'Men Who Hate Women' by Laura Bates in which she discusses & exposes misogynist networks & communities. Absolutely terrifying

And have now just started 'The Gift of Fear' by Gavin De Becker which discusses how we need to listen to our gut instincts so we can recognize warning signs & precursors to violence.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> Not read the books but have watched the films (Swedish ones) & really enjoyed them.
> 
> Am currently reading 'Radical' by Maajid Nawaz which is a memoir of a former Islamic extremist.
> 
> ...


Quite an eye opener Men who hate Women.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> Quite an eye opener Men who hate Women.


Really was very depressing & very worrying


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've not picked up a book in months, I'm ashamed to say, just not had the time & have been so tired of an evening I've just taken the easy option of Netflix.



Cleo38 said:


> Really was very depressing & very worrying


I did a bit of my own research into the seedy world of incels a few years back & they scare the [email protected] out of me, there's no reasoning with men like that.

I had to cut ties with a long standing male friend last year because he was starting to show signs of being indoctrinated into that world, he was originally a 'volcel', but his increasing mysogyny & bitterness became seriously toxic, I did try & encourage him to seek help but there was no reasoning with him.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I've not picked up a book in months, I'm ashamed to say, just not had the time & have been so tired of an evening I've just taken the easy option of Netflix.
> 
> I did a bit of my own research into the seedy world of incels a few years back & they scare the [email protected] out of me, there's no reasoning with men like that.
> 
> I had to cut ties with a long standing male friend last year because he was starting to show signs of being indoctrinated into that world, he was originally a 'volcel', but his increasing mysogyny & bitterness became seriously toxic, I did try & encourage him to seek help but there was no reasoning with him.


That's why I love Audible as I can listen to books when I'm driving, just before bed, gardening, etc when I'm too tired to read.

The incel culture is terrifying & I still do not understand why these attacks by men are not considered a form of terrorism as they fit the criteria.

Scary how you knew someone who displayed these tendencies & cutting ties with a man like that is the only safe things to do IMO.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Not read the books but have watched the films (Swedish ones) & really enjoyed them.
> 
> Am currently reading 'Radical' by Maajid Nawaz which is a memoir of a former Islamic extremist.
> 
> ...


I've listened to Maajid Nawaz on several podcasts, might have to check out his book. 
I read The Gift of Fear many years ago and the lessons in it have stayed with me - great book.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> I've listened to Maajid Nawaz on several podcasts, might have to check out his book.
> I read The Gift of Fear many years ago and the lessons in it have stayed with me - great book.


I've only just started it but what did strike me & sort of always has done is why some of us feel so worried about offending the other person that we ignore our instincts. I wonder when that started happening & is is culture dependent? Also the fear of drawing attention to ourselves. I know of many women who have been assaulted with lots of other people around because their attacker knew they 'wouldn't want to make a scene' .... how do these predators know this & why do we feel like this? It's horrible that these people can have such power over us & am hoping the book gives an insight in to why


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Of Human Bondage - W. Somerset Maugham. I first read this book my freshman year in college. I was at a party and over in the corner was a boy reading this book. I went over to ask him what he was reading and we started talking about books. He said he'd promised his roommate to go to this party but he couldn't put the book down. When he finished it he gave it to me and I kept it all these years, it's a 1915 Modern Library Edition. I've always cherished it and this is only the third time I've read it, and last read in 1995, so almost new to me again. .


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Currently reading "Woke Racism" How a new religion has betrayed Black America, by John McWhorter.


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

I read Antigone Rising by Helen Morales in one day. Brilliant book which broke my reading slump.

Started Seventeen by Hideo Yokoyama and read as many pages before giving up. How it can be described as a thriller is beyond me.

Read Folk by Zoe Gilbert which is weird, and not what I was expecting at all. 

Can anyone recommend any good fantasy books? It's a genre I haven't read much of, and everything appears to be in series' and I have no idea where to start.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oof said:


> Can anyone recommend any good fantasy books?


I don't know if it qualifies as fantasy, but I absolutely adore Neil Gaiman's storytelling. 
The Graveyard Book is for young adult readers but I loved it. 
The Ocean at the End of the Lane is another fabulous book as is Stardust. 
And of course American Gods is phenomenal.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> Currently reading "Woke Racism" How a new religion has betrayed Black America, by John McWhorter.


Just added this to my Audible library so will start it later.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cleo38 said:


> Just added this to my Audible library so will start it later.


Most of what he's talking about so far is very specific to the US, but it's well written and he explains himself very well and very logically


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lullaby Beach by Stella Duffy, it’s magnificent. Kitty is such an iconic character


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

O2.0 said:


> I don't know if it qualifies as fantasy, but I absolutely adore Neil Gaiman's storytelling.
> The Graveyard Book is for young adult readers but I loved it.
> The Ocean at the End of the Lane is another fabulous book as is Stardust.
> And of course American Gods is phenomenal.


I forgot about Neil Gaiman! I've read American Gods, and I've been meaning to get hold of The Graveyard Book. Thanks a lot for reminding me!


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Lullaby Beach by Stella Duffy, it's magnificent. Kitty is such an iconic character


I love Stella Duffy's books, I received this for my birthday and it is next on my list. Theodora was an wonderful read if you've like a rep?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

My OH found Edith Wharton „Buccaneers”… her last novel… finished by someone else but the ending as planned by the author.
Absolutely loved it.
I think she was one the best writers America ever had.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The Darkness That Comes Before by R Scott Bakker


----------



## Karl43 (11 mo ago)

The girl on the train


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I can't cope with much currently but I'd picked up some books in a charity shop and thought I'd try one. It's called The Giver of Stars by Jojo Moyes. Definitely not your normal "chick lit" - I really enjoyed it, it was surprising and it made my eyes leak. 

I also read the new Marian Keyes (hubby got it from library for me), "Again, Rachel" - and really enjoyed that too. 

For so long I couldn't concentrate long enough to read anything at all, let alone any non-fluffy books, so to be able to read again is a delight.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I can't cope with much currently but I'd picked up some books in a charity shop and thought I'd try one. It's called The Giver of Stars by Jojo Moyes. Definitely not your normal "chick lit" - I really enjoyed it, it was surprising and it made my eyes leak.


Oh is that the one about the packhorse librarian women? 
I absolutely LOVED that book! We live in that part of the world, not Tennessee but rural southeastern mountain land and I had no idea that scheme even existed. But the isolation, and the role of fierce women in those times and part of the world - oh I just loved it! Such a great story!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I can't cope with much currently but I'd picked up some books in a charity shop and thought I'd try one. It's called The Giver of Stars by Jojo Moyes. Definitely not your normal "chick lit" - I really enjoyed it, it was surprising and it made my eyes leak.
> 
> I also read the new Marian Keyes (hubby got it from library for me), "Again, Rachel" - and really enjoyed that too.
> 
> For so long I couldn't concentrate long enough to read anything at all, let alone any non-fluffy books, so to be able to read again is a delight.


I do think... as a book designer... that both Jojo Moyes and Marian Keynes suffer with chick-lit tag through their design. They're both a lot more than this. I actually use Daphne du Maurier in my lectures to design students as she was branded as romantic literature but she's really more gothic and much more sinister.

And how wonderful that you're reading again. I've had troubles here too ((hugs and dancing with celebrations))


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Jojo Moyes "Me Before You" was more Chick Lit I guess, I kind of hate that descriptor, but I can see it for that book (not one of my faves either). 
"The Giver of Stars" is definitely Historical Fiction and I can imagine it being classed as anything else.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry, wrong choice of words I guess. I agree @MollySmith that both seem to write much more "deeply" and tackle tough subjects. I've always loved Marian's books. I'm so pleased to be able to read again, it's always been a huge part of my life so to lose that was stressful.

@O2.0 yes the packhorse librarians. Absolutely brilliantly written.


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Anne of Green Gables and The Colour of Magic.

Tried reading Pratchett years ago and thought it was too stupid at the time. Enjoying it this time; need more silliness in my life.

Funny how some books can only be enjoyed in certain moods


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I used to read the Anne series every year, not done it for a while. I must do it this Summer.


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I used to read the Anne series every year, not done it for a while. I must do it this Summer.


Did you watch the netflix series? The book is just so wholesome. I love Marilla.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I watched the first half of it but it stressed me so much! It just wasn't "right" - too dark for me.

Now if you're talking about the 1980s Anne series with Megan Follows, that's a different matter. How I loved it. A friend of mine looks how I imagine Diana to look in my head...


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I watched the first half of it but it stressed me so much! It just wasn't "right" - too dark for me.
> 
> Now if you're talking about the 1980s Anne series with Megan Follows, that's a different matter. How I loved it. A friend of mine looks how I imagine Diana to look in my head...


I watched the series first so I already picture the characters as the series portrayed them 
The book is surprisingly funny. I appreciate dry humour


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

All My Mothers by Joanna Glen. 
I think I might be a crying mess by the time I finish this. It’ll probably hit pretty hard for anyone who had a dysfunctional upbringing and/or checked out parents but it’s so beautifully written. It’s in kindle deals atm so 99p.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

James Herriot again. I'm just too tired to go to the library these days. It's okay. Nothing wrong with a little comfort reading is there? I know the books practically by heart but they never lose their charm for me. They just go so fast though.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

lorilu said:


> James Herriot again. I'm just too tired to go to the library these days. It's okay. Nothing wrong with a little comfort reading is there? I know the books practically by heart but they never lose their charm for me. They just go so fast though.


I re-read James Herriot frequently too


----------



## LittleFox (12 mo ago)

I read 'The boy who was raised as a dog' last week, but that was kinda-work related. And just finished The Silent Patient which was very average and I found the 'big twist' unconvincing. I feel like I've read too many average books recently, I need a really good one (crime/thriller).


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

It should probably be a separate thread, but.

What’s your single most re-read book?

Mine is Daphne du Maurier’s ‘Rebecca’.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Linda Weasel said:


> It should probably be a separate thread, but.
> 
> What's your single most re-read book?
> 
> ...


----------



## UnderThePaw (May 15, 2021)

I am reading “Where Memories Go” by Sally Magnusson, a very moving book about her mum’s story with dementia and a wider look at some of the research into it too. Very niche I know and at times a sad read but I work in dementia care and love to learn as much as I can - and it’s beautifully written. 

Just about to start “The Dark Circle” by Linda Grant for my book club, has anyone read it?


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

So I've just finished 'Rivers of London' by Ben Aaronovitch and thoroughly enjoyed it.
It's modern day combined with some fantasy (ghosties etc). It's witty, has excellent British humour, geeky and its very clearly written by someone who knows London very well. A London constable is drafted into a sort of paranormal investigation unit by way of a very brief synopsis. Highly recommend!

I'm 2 books into my yearly reading challenge (which runs April-April) so lagging a bit! I have Early Riser by Jasper Fforde next on my list.


----------



## Oof (12 mo ago)

LittleEms said:


> So I've just finished 'Rivers of London' by Ben Aaronovitch and thoroughly enjoyed it.
> It's modern day combined with some fantasy (ghosties etc). It's witty, has excellent British humour, geeky and its very clearly written by someone who knows London very well. A London constable is drafted into a sort of paranormal investigation unit by way of a very brief synopsis. Highly recommend!
> 
> I'm 2 books into my yearly reading challenge (which runs April-April) so lagging a bit! I have Early Riser by Jasper Fforde next on my list.


I read the first chapter of that book but I didn't like it  which was a shame because the idea of the story is great.

I'm reading Bullet Train by Kotaro Isaka which is about a group of assassins stuck on a train together.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not reading anything at the moment, I'm listening to free books on YouTube when I go to bed.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Listening counts as reading 
Not everyone can physically hold a book, so I don't see why those who listen instead should be excluded from the activity of reading. 

Have you listened to anything good recently?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well I’ve just read another Jojo Moyes book in two days. This was Silver Bay - really loved it. Essentially a romance but with many twists. So I’ve read two of hers now and really enjoyed both. I’ve another on the shelf too. I’ll probably keep them as I’ve enjoyed them so much. If you drop on any at a charity shop they are well worth a read IMO (I actually got a couple in our library on the “for sale for 20p” shelf).


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I spotted The tattooist of Auchwitz in the charity shop earlier so I will start that in the next couple of days.
Anyone read it ?
I went to Auchwitz afew years ago and although it was very heartbreaking I find it fascinating.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Just started reading The Testaments by Margaret Atwood. Its the follow on from The Handmaids Tale.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

@Mrs Funkin how did you like the Susan Cooper series? 
I have 3 books going ATM (yay summer break). 
For fluff and entertainment I'm re-reading a fun little young adult series "The Alchemyst" by Michael Scott, not to be confused with Paolo Coelho's "Alchemist" which is phenomenal. 

I'm listening to "Mythos" by Stephen Fry, read by Stephen Fry which makes is all the more magical. Love the Greek myths anyway and he tells them so incredibly well. Just a lovely listen, makes house chores and driving fly by! 

I'm also reading "Island Queen" by Vanessa Riley a historical fiction about the life of Dorothy Kirwan Thomas a black woman who bought her freedom and became a wealthy landowner in the West Indies. I'm learning a lot of history I thought I knew but didn't. It's very well written and even more compelling when you realize this was a real person.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m working my way through Kate Quinn’s books at the moment. I started with the Alice Network which is about female spies in WWII, moved on to The Diamond Eye which was about a female Russian sniper in WWII and just finished the Rose Code about Bletchley Park ladies in WWII.

All are based on real characters and events but drawn together in the form of a fictional story. They are easy to read, satisfy the romance and thriller element but you also get a real feel for the people and history she’s writing about. 

I am slightly obsessed with spies and Russia and the war atm (you can probably tell) as until Ukraine was invaded I didn’t really know a huge amount about soviet history. So I am devouring books and films along those lines atm.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Deguslave said:


> Just started reading The Testaments by Margaret Atwood. Its the follow on from The Handmaids Tale.


Will be interested to know what you think! I started it but didn’t finish. I never read the Handmaid’s Tale but absolutely was hooked by the series. I hope they make another.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

The book (The Handmaids Tale) was brilliant. Its Offreds description of the other handmaid as 'a fellow sister, dipped in blood' which stuck with me.

I'm only about 4 chapters in to The Testaments, but its a good read so far.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

O2.0 said:


> @Mrs Funkin how did you like the Susan Cooper series?
> I have 3 books going ATM (yay summer break).
> For fluff and entertainment I'm re-reading a fun little young adult series "The Alchemyst" by Michael Scott, not to be confused with Paolo Coelho's "Alchemist" which is phenomenal.
> 
> ...


I've not been allowed to have it yet! Husband said I can have it after the Summer, as I've too many "Summer" things to do...in fairness he bought it, so he chooses when he gifts it to me. It's all the books in one volume. 

Is it Autumn yet?


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

huckybuck said:


> Will be interested to know what you think! I started it but didn’t finish. I never read the Handmaid’s Tale but absolutely was hooked by the series. I hope they make another.


I've just finished it! 

As with the Handmaids Tale, it ends in a strange place and I wouldn't be surprised if there's another book at some point. If you like the TV series, I think you'll like the book, but you may have to persevere a bit.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Deguslave said:


> I've just finished it!
> 
> As with the Handmaids Tale, it ends in a strange place and I wouldn't be surprised if there's another book at some point. If you like the TV series, I think you'll like the book, but you may have to persevere a bit.


Brilliant thank you. I might just give it another go.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Currently listening to "The Coddling of the American Mind, How good intentions and bad ideas are setting a generation up for failure"
I've been meaning to read it ever since I heard about it several years ago and finally decided to just listen to the audiobook. I'm only 2 chapters in and already love it. It's not just complaining about things we're doing in academia to mess our kids up but offering solutions.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Ooh @O2.0 I'll have to put that one on my list.

I'm currently reading The Krays, Our Story, and its fascinating what they got up to. I've nearly finished it now so I'll be moving on to The Complete History of Jack the Ripper, next.

....and I wonder why I'm an insomniac, lol.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

@Deguslave the authors of the book wrote this article initially and that morphed in to the book. The article gives a good idea of what the book covers:








How Trigger Warnings Are Hurting Mental Health on Campus


College students are increasingly demanding protection from words and ideas they don’t like. Here’s why that’s disastrous for education.




www.theatlantic.com





I find the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy part and how things like trigger warnings work against what we know to be helpful for anxiety disorders particularly fascinating.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Thanks @O2.0 I've bookmarked it to read in full later.

Society today, does remind me of this...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I've just finished reading "Me Talk Pretty One day" by David Sedaris. So very funny as all his books are & very much needed when there is so much sh*t going on in the world


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I've hummed and hawed about sharing this book but I've also just read - flew through more like a book called "I'm glad my mom died" by Jennette McCurdy. She was a star on a kids' show iCarly that my kids watched, so I knew about her from that. 
It's the story of her abusive mom, dysfunctional family, the perils of child stardom, and she manages to make the whole thing funny on top of it. I really enjoyed it.
Listening to recent interviews from her press tour of the book, she sounds like she's doing really well and that's lovely to see/hear.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

I recently finished Circe, and loved it. Going to start The Song of Achilles next. Then I was thinking I might start on the Pern books. 
I also read a rulebook for a tabletop RPG, but I suspect nobody is interested in that


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Lucy2020 said:


> I recently finished Circe, and loved it. Going to start The Song of Achilles next. Then I was thinking I might start on the Pern books.
> I also read a rulebook for a tabletop RPG, but I suspect nobody is interested in that


I really enjoyed both Circe and Song of Achilles


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I've only just got back into reading again because I've been busy doing other things. 

Just finished John Sweeney's "Killer in the Kremlin" which is about Putin's rise to power.

Have now started on Carl Unger's "American Kompromat". About how the KGB cultivated Donald Trump - and other related tales!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Deleted - double posted


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> I've hummed and hawed about sharing this book but I've also just read - flew through more like a book called "I'm glad my mom died" by Jennette McCurdy. She was a star on a kids' show iCarly that my kids watched, so I knew about her from that.
> It's the story of her abusive mom, dysfunctional family, the perils of child stardom, and she manages to make the whole thing funny on top of it. I really enjoyed it.
> Listening to recent interviews from her press tour of the book, she sounds like she's doing really well and that's lovely to see/hear.


Sam was my favorite character on that show. I identified with her always wanting to eat! I watched that a lot when I was working in human services, one of my consumers loved it. That and H20 and Degrassi High. 

Back on topic, earlier in this thread some of us were discussing Anne McCaffrey and the Pern novels. I can't remember who. I think someone was asking me about her son Todd's work. (of which I've read all) I've recently discovered that her daughter, Gigi McCaffrey also has written a Pern book. The reviews are kind of brutal, apparently she takes a lot of poetic license with the character Piemur and his life.

What I find interesting about this is the McCaffrey children, growing up, must have been constantly surrounded with Pern and Pern characters, and formed each their own opinions and thoughts on things. It must be fun for them to put their own stamp on the Pern world.

Todd went crazy with the time jumping. His earlier novels are really good, the watchwher stories. But his later books are a real mishmash with the time jumping, very hard to follow, even for fantasy.

Now, apparently Gigi has focused on Piemur the drum harper. I haven't read it but have already formed one opinion. I'm not sure how I will take to a well established character in the series, written from someone else's point of view. Todd was smart and chose a different period in Pern's history to write about, so there weren't really opportunities for those kind of discrepancies..

I suppose I will read it, and buy it, just to keep my collection complete. Has anyone else read it yet?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

You know I wanted to tag the members who were talking about Pern with me, but the search function doesn't appear to work. 

I've read Dragon's Code now, the Pern novel I mentioned above, by Anne McCaffrey's daughter Gigi McCaffrey. (her real name is Georgeanne I think). It isn't a bad story! There was a bit of a struggle to get over my annoyance at the glaring discrepancies, (did she not read the original story relating to her subject, or did she just change the "history" to suit her own ends?) but in the long run, the errors don't matter that much to the story line and I liked it and her way of writing is very readable.

The only thing I really disliked was her habit of shortening names. None of Anne's character's ever called each other by truncated versions of their names, and I found that more than a bit annoying. But maybe she has a thing about nicknames. After all she calls herself Gigi, though her given name is Georgeanne.

I will buy it so my Pern collection remains complete.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have just finished reading The Body: A Guide for Occupants by Bill Bryson that was so interesting & then lead me on to wanting to know more about infections & how these can be treated, prevented, etc so started Infectious: Pathogens & How We Fight Them yesterday


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Inspired by my son who loves his manga anime I got my first manga book. K , it is “Anne of Green Gables”… got it in Spain so in Spanish… happily then not that much text!
I absolutely love the graphics, very good effort.
Do you actually read manga anime or sort of watch it?
I would love to see “Pride and Prejudice” in manga!
Else reading a book on UK taxes…recommendable if sleeping pills don’t work…


----------



## UnderThePaw (May 15, 2021)

cheekyscrip said:


> Inspired by my son who loves his manga anime I got my first manga book. K , it is “Anne of Green Gables”… got it in Spain so in Spanish… happily then not that much text!
> I absolutely love the graphics, very good effort.
> Do you actually read manga anime or sort of watch it?
> I would love to see “Pride and Prejudice” in manga!
> Else reading a book on UK taxes…recommendable if sleeping pills don’t work…


Not manga exactly (I had to Google to check, this is not my area of expertise!) but recently read my first graphic novel, Heartstopper Volume 1, and loved it! Definitely fancy looking up your Anne of Green Gables, it’s my favourite book series, think I would love it in any form!!


----------



## UnderThePaw (May 15, 2021)

I’m reading the third Thursday Murder Club book by Richard Osman at the moment, “The Bullet that Missed”. I’d been counting down to it and got it as soon as it came out but even though it’s sooo gripping I’m reading really slowly with lots else going on with work and study. Loving it though!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

UnderThePaw said:


> I’m reading the third Thursday Murder Club book by Richard Osman at the moment, “The Bullet that Missed”. I’d been counting down to it and got it as soon as it came out but even though it’s sooo gripping I’m reading really slowly with lots else going on with work and study. Loving it though!!


Oh I can’t wait to read that - I’ve read the first two and enjoyed them so much. I go to a gym/swimming pool that’s part of a posh retirement village and it reminds me so much of the books lol!!!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

The postman's just delivered Hiary Mantel's "The Mirror and the Light". So sad though that she died last week at the age of 70. The world has lost a very fine writer.

Before I can start reading it I have to finish Abigail Shriers's "Irreversible Damage". A very thought provoking and extremely scary account of what's happening to our teenage girls today.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve just finished Jeffrey Archers Clifton Chronicles (7 books). I know he’s a bit like marmite, but he does write readable books and I did enjoy the Chronicles.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lorilu said:


> Sam was my favorite character on that show. I identified with her always wanting to eat! I watched that a lot when I was working in human services, one of my consumers loved it. That and H20 and Degrassi High.
> 
> Back on topic, earlier in this thread some of us were discussing Anne McCaffrey and the Pern novels. *I can't remember who. I think someone was asking me about her son Todd's work. (of which I've read all) *I've recently discovered that her daughter, Gigi McCaffrey also has written a Pern book. The reviews are kind of brutal, apparently she takes a lot of poetic license with the character Piemur and his life.
> 
> ...


Twas me.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’m reading The Silent Companions by Lucy Purcell it’s very spooky. Next up is Stephen Kings new book Fairy Tale.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

I'm now reading Talking with Psychopaths and Savages by Christopher Berry-Dee, its a fascinating read, but I do wish he'd done some proofreading before publication, his dates are all over the place. According to the chapter on Oscar Pitorius, he shot Reeva Steenkamp 2 years _after_ he was put on trial for her murder.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

I have just read 'The Travelling Cat Chronicles' by Hiro Arikawa. Such a lovely book, highly recommend.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Has anybody read the new Richard Osman book yet? Might be a bit early.

I’ve read the first two ‘Thursday Murder Club’ books and really enjoyed them; intriguing plots but light and fluffy enough.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

LittleEms said:


> I thought it might be nice to chat about books! I have noticed a few bits and pieces about books in other threads and as someone who reads every single day and is always after recommendations it’s always good to have places to come and chat about reads and books people love.
> 
> Apologies if there is already a thread like this - I couldn’t find one.
> 
> So, I have just started The Midnight Library by Matt Haig. It’s early to give any thoughts but I can tell it’s going to be a thought-provoking one for sure.





LittleEms said:


> I thought it might be nice to chat about books! I have noticed a few bits and pieces about books in other threads and as someone who reads every single day and is always after recommendations it’s always good to have places to come and chat about reads and books people love.
> 
> Apologies if there is already a thread like this - I couldn’t find one.
> 
> So, I have just started The Midnight Library by Matt Haig. It’s early to give any thoughts but I can tell it’s going to be a thought-provoking one for sure.


I've been reading a book by a member of this forum, The Lost Town Of Man's Crossing by Katrina Hart on my . But I have also been reading comics. Lol Mainly old Beano copies and the Broons and Oor Wullie.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

A few weeks ago I suddenly had an urge to read the Little House Books by Laura Ingalls Wilder. I was given the 8 book set as a girl, and can even remember my first experience of reading them. I went looking for them and couldn't find them. I moved a couple years ago and most of my books are not yet on shelves, because I haven't built new ones yet, but I went through every box and every pile and could not find them.

Then I remembered doing this once before, 24 years ago, when I first moved into my apartment that I moved from 2 years ago. At that time I did the same thing; went though all my books and couldn't find them, and came to the conclusion then (and remembered now) that I had loaned them to my then step daughter, and she must have still had them when I left.

I am very sad not to have my original books because of the sentimental value, but last time, I wasn't in a position to replace them. This time I decided I could afford it so bought the set. I devoured them when they came and have just finished and am sad to be finished. I had a few thoughts about their ways of living that I dont't remember having before, I don't remember the last time I read them though it has been at least 25 years and probably more..

It is sobering to think about how different the world is now.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I've just started reading "The Silent Patient" by Alex Michaelides and so far really enjoying it.






Free delivery worldwide on all books from Book Depository


Book Depository is the world's most international online bookstore offering over 20 million books with free delivery worldwide.




www.bookdepository.com


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I've just joined the local Spanish library. The idea is to read a book a week. Trouble is I am a fast reader in English so reading children's books, slowly, in Spanish is annoying rather than enjoyable. My first book is for 8 years old so it should be simple enough.

I bought Spanish books before but didn't have the language then. I was having to look up every other word. I have a Dan Brown and a JK Rowling to enjoy once my skills are improved.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Jaf said:


> I've just joined the local Spanish library. The idea is to read a book a week. Trouble is I am a fast reader in English so reading children's books, slowly, in Spanish is annoying rather than enjoyable. My first book is for 8 years old so it should be simple enough.
> 
> I bought Spanish books before but didn't have the language then. I was having to look up every other word. I have a Dan Brown and a JK Rowling to enjoy once my skills are improved.


When I lived in Spain I learnt a lot of Spanish by watching children's TV. 🤸‍♀️


----------



## odetta3 (3 mo ago)

Try to reread Harry Potter


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

'Prescription for Murder: The True Story of Harold Shipman' by Brian Whittle. Nearly finished it now.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I've started Mary Stewart's "Merlin Trilogy". The Crystal Cave is first. I remember my favorite in the series as the fourth book, The Wicked Day. But it's been so very long since I read them (since I was in my 20s) it's all brand new to me and I am already in the grip of the story. Mary Stewart was a powerful writer! Can hardly wait for the weekend!

I bought the set about ten years ago, but when it came I was disappointed to discover the trilogy was in one giant volume with tiny print. Not only is holding the book uncomfortable with my hands and wrists, but the print is so tiny! Wicked Day is a separate volume.

I have my departed sister's paper back copies but they still reek of cigarettes even after over 2 years out in my shed. So I'm managing with the giant volume. I'm so excited!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've started listening to Swallows and Amazons. Never read the book, but have seen the film.

Finished reading "Return to the little cottage on the hill" by Emma Davies yesterday (book 3 of 4), not normally my kind of book, but I've enjoyed the series so far. 
Not sure what to read next, there is a few books I want to start, but can't decide which one.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lorilu said:


> I've started Mary Stewart's "Merlin Trilogy". The Crystal Cave is first. I remember my favorite in the series as the fourth book, The Wicked Day. But it's been so very long since I read them (since I was in my 20s) it's all brand new to me and I am already in the grip of the story. Mary Stewart was a powerful writer! Can hardly wait for the weekend!
> 
> I bought the set about ten years ago, but when it came I was disappointed to discover the trilogy was in one giant volume with tiny print. Not only is holding the book uncomfortable with my hands and wrists, but the print is so tiny! Wicked Day is a separate volume.
> 
> I have my departed sister's paper back copies but they still reek of cigarettes even after over 2 years out in my shed. So I'm managing with the giant volume. I'm so excited!


Well I devoured The Crystal Cave, in spite of the discomfort. I've been poorly this weekend so it's lovely to have something so absorbing to read. I've arranged a prop in my bed to hold the book to save wear and tear on my hands and wrists.

While reading, every now and then I have a faint glimmer of memory about this or that event in the story, but sometimes I think I am remembering something from Mists Of Avalon (Marion Zimmer Bradley) instead of The Crystal Cave. Marion Zimmer Bradley wrote about King Arthur as well, but from a different viewpoint. It's only been about 10 years since I read those, I think.

I thought I might want a break between the stories but I've jumped right into The Hollow Hills. I'm facing another day, if not in bed, on the couch with as little movement as possible so I'm glad for something absorbing to read.

I think when I'm done with these I might spend the winter re-reading all of Mary Stewart. The rest of her books, at least the ones from the 1970s and earlier, I haven't read since I was in high school. My mother loved Mary Stewart so the paperbacks were always all over the house.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I read, “the Bullet that missed” today, the third Richard Osman book. It was my favourite so far. I must have been enjoying it as I didn’t start it until about 11am, had a training course online from 1-5pm, watch a 100 minute long episode of Stranger Things and still had it finished by 10pm!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I read, “the Bullet that missed” today, the third Richard Osman book. It was my favourite so far. I must have been enjoying it as I didn’t start it until about 11am, had a training course online from 1-5pm, watch a 100 minute long episode of Stranger Things and still had it finished by 10pm!


Blimey Mrs F do you speed read 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh, I think it was only 407 pages, with quite big writing @huckybuck


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

The Life and Loves of a She-Devil by Fay Weldon, going to follow it with The Death of a She-Devil by the same author.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Deguslave said:


> The Life and Loves of a She-Devil by Fay Weldon, going to follow it with The Death of a She-Devil by the same author.


‘Life and Loves of a She-Devil’ is one of my favourites. The TV translation, with Dennis Waterman, was quite good, too.

Is ‘Death of a She-Devil’ a sequel, because I hadn’t heard of it?


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Linda Weasel said:


> ‘Life and Loves of a She-Devil’ is one of my favourites. The TV translation, with Dennis Waterman, was quite good, too.
> 
> Is ‘Death of a She-Devil’ a sequel, because I hadn’t heard of it?


It is. I hadn't heard of it either, but apparently (I've not read it yet) the She-Devil is getting old, still living in the High Tower, but is recruiting someone to take over from her as the She-Devil when she dies. I'll let you know what its like when I've read it.

I loved the series with Julie T Wallace and Denis Waterman. The dvd of that series is worth a lot of money now, I've seen it on second hand sites for over £40.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

My new book arrived today. "The Gendered Brain" by Gina Rippon who's a British neuroscientist. Makes a nice change from reading fiction.

I'm also reading "The Maidens" by Alex Michaelides - a psychological thriller. I've just finished his previous novel "The Silent Patient" which I really enjoyed.

I'm now waiting for the arrival of "Putin's Wars" by Michael Galeotti which because it was so expensive is my Christmas present to myself!


----------



## laugher (Oct 15, 2019)

Just read Margaret Atwood's Stone Mattress (the short story, not the short story collection named after this story, though I want to read the collection as well) and I'm blown away by it. It's a literary thriller, a study of disappointment and disillusionment, and an ecological account all at once. It is amazing how she blends the literary and the ecological so seamlessly. Reminds me of Mary Oliver's poems and essays. I've also been reading about climax communities since I read this story. Reading Atwood makes me want to read more ecological accounts. That's quite the achievement: to write novels and short fiction that compels the reader to to read about the planet.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Linda Weasel said:


> ‘Life and Loves of a She-Devil’ is one of my favourites. The TV translation, with Dennis Waterman, was quite good, too.
> 
> Is ‘Death of a She-Devil’ a sequel, because I hadn’t heard of it?


I'm part way through 'Death of a She-Devil' and I can honestly say there isn't a character who doesn't get on my nerves! Bobbo is a randy, old, senile git, Mary Fisher is a ghost and does nothing but whoo-hoo all over the place, Ruth only ever seems to want to kip, and the other characters are just so flipping wishy-washy and annoying.

To cap it all, some chapters are only just over a page long.

I'm going to struggle to finish this book.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Deguslave said:


> I'm part way through 'Death of a She-Devil' and I can honestly say there isn't a character who doesn't get on my nerves! Bobbo is a randy, old, senile git, Mary Fisher is a ghost and does nothing but whoo-hoo all over the place, Ruth only ever seems to want to kip, and the other characters are just so flipping wishy-washy and annoying.
> 
> To cap it all, some chapters are only just over a page long.
> 
> I'm going to struggle to finish this book.


Cheers. I won’t bother then.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

wrong thread


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

I just started snow bride by dilly court it's book 5 in this series and I enjoyed the first 4. 

So far I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Not reading, exactly, but I’ve read all the John Galbraith (JKR) ‘Strike’ books and I’ve just been watching the first part of the new series on BBC.

Great books, if you like complicated detective mysteries with proper characters, and the TV version is worth watching.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm so excited! I was poking around in my books today (most still in boxes stored upstairs) and I found 'The Girl of the Limberlost' by Gene Stratton-Porter. I know I have at least one more of her books, 'Her Father's Daughter' but they weren't together. She was a naturist and I love the incidental information in her stories. I'll be glad when I finish rebuilding the book cases and can have all my books out and organized again. 

In the mean time I'm deep in the Limberlost Swamp tonight, with a hardback book in perfect condition published by Gross And Dunlap in 1909. Imagine that.


----------

